# Are all machinists bearded?



## Marco Bernardini (May 10, 2014)

Are all machinists bearded?
Here is what wifey asked me after removing a fancy aluminum "pigtail" hiding inside my beard (now far longer than my profile photo).
If you have a beard, which method do you use to prevent it to become a chip tray?


----------



## Dranreb (May 10, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> If you have a beard, which method do you use to prevent it to become a chip tray?



I don't try, the main purpose of my beard is to be a chip filter to prevent my collar from becoming clogged....

Bernard


----------



## orphan auto (May 10, 2014)

I just put a couple of rubber bands on it, and tuck it into my tee shirt collar.

My beard goes to mid chest


----------



## David S (May 10, 2014)

If chips get in mine, it is time to trim it.

David


----------



## OldMachinist (May 10, 2014)

I'd rather have a hot chip stuck in my beard than stuck to my face.


----------



## Dataporter (May 10, 2014)

I have a beard, but I keep it trimmed to 3/8" (10mm) once a week.


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 10, 2014)

I ride my motorcycle home.  Most everything gets blown out along the way though I might pick up an extra bug or two. 

-Ron


----------



## Andre (May 10, 2014)

All the machinist's I know (can I know myself, and call myself a machinist?)) don't have beards.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 10, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> I'd rather have a hot chip stuck in my beard than stuck to my face.
> 
> 
> View attachment 76545



Yea, what he said. Much rather have it stuck to parts with no nerves.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 10, 2014)

Cannot help you with this one as I do not have a beard. 

In my case it is called 'too lazy to shave'.


:roflmao:


----------



## DMS (May 10, 2014)

I keep mine short enough that I don't have problems with chips getting caught (though.. they do sometimes get stuck in my hair, and my gf ends up pulling them out with a "hold still, you've got something in your hair".


----------



## jgedde (May 10, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> Are all machinists bearded?
> Here is what wifey asked me after removing a fancy aluminum "pigtail" hiding inside my beard (now far longer than my profile photo).
> If you have a beard, which method do you use to prevent it to become a chip tray?



When I had a beard (shaved it off a few months back because it was turning gray very fast), I can't say I ever had issues with chips.

Now the question is, what if you do your machining in the buff?  :rofl:

John


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 10, 2014)

Find most of my chips when i pull my phone out of my shirt pocket


----------



## Rapscallion (May 11, 2014)

I used to dip the end of mine in Brasso polishing compound and use it to polish things up on the lathe. :lmao:
I haven't had a beard for a while now and using chin stuble is a bit to close for comfort. :rofl:

Seriously, don't try any of that. )


----------



## Old Iron (May 11, 2014)

I started mine in November 1968 I was tried of people telling me to shave (Army)But I do trim it every now and then. Back when I rode with a few motor gangs it was pretty long.

After Nam and a year in the hospital and on leave I reported to my new duty station with hair down to shoulders and my bears was about 10" long. I was wearing my dress greens now that was a interesting thing, I look on tops face was a Kodak moment.

I won't tell you what he had to say.

I just pick out the Steel or Aluminum and go on my way.

Paul


----------

